# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Sick Building Syndrome - Artikels

## Agnes574

Het sick building syndrome

Vermoeidheid, prikkelbaarheid, bekneld gevoel op de borst, duizeligheid, misselijkheid... Herkent u deze symptomen of hebt u op het werk collega's die erover klagen? Misschien gaat het wel om het "sick building syndrome"...

*Als uw werkomgeving u ziek maakt
Het "sick building syndrome", letterlijk vertaald het ziek-door-gebouwen-syndroom, werd voor het eerst beschreven in de jaren 70 van de vorige eeuw. Het kwam voor bij werknemer die werkten in nieuwe kantoren. Studies hebben sindsdien aangetoond dat het "sick building syndrome" ook kan voorkomen in ziekenhuizen en scholen.

-Het eerste opvallende kenmerk van dit syndroom is dat het over het algemeen niet optreedt bij één persoon, maar bij een hele groep. Het gaat dus niet om individuele gevallen, maar doet zich het vaakst voor bij meerdere werknemers uit eenzelfde gebouw. Doorgaans gaat het om gesloten bureauruimtes met een ventilatiesysteem. 

-Het tweede kenmerk van dit fenomeen komt van de symptomen. Die zijn uiteenlopend, niet-specifiek en onschuldig: 
-zware vermoeidheid, 
-prikkelbaarheid, 
-duizeligheid, 
-misselijkheid, 
-irritatie van de ogen, 
-neusverkoudheid, 
-bekneld gevoel op de borst, 
-meer luchtwegeninfecties dan normaal, enz. 


*Waaraan is het "sick building syndrome" te wijten?
Wetenschappers hebben een aantal risicofactoren duidelijk kunnen identificeren. 
Het kan gaan om 
-biologische factoren zoals de aanwezigheid van micro-organismen of schimmel in het gebouw; 
-fysieke factoren zoals een temperatuur boven 22°C of een te hoge of te lage vochtigheidsgraad ; 
-chemische factoren zoals dampen van formaldehyde, ozon, ftalaten, stof van papier, dampen geproduceerd door fotokopieermachines en printers. 


*Sommige werknemers zijn gevoeliger dan andere
Werknemers van één en hetzelfde bureau zijn niet allemaal even gevoelig. Uw collega's hoeven het syndroom dus niet allemaal te krijgen. Wel is al vastgesteld dat vrouwen er meer last van hebben dan mannen. Ook mensen die gestresseerd, angstig of depressief zijn, hebben het vaker. 

Ook omgevingsfactoren kunnen bij sommige werknemers het ontstaan van dit syndroom in de hand werken, zoals de psychosociale context of een moeilijke sociaaleconomische situatie. 


*Is het "sick building syndrome" te voorkomen?
De preventie bestaat in het uitschakelen, en als dat niet kan, de vermindering van de risicofactoren. 
De eerste maatregel is een voldoende verluchting van het kantoor. 
Hou de kamertemperatuur ook laag, maak regelmatig vloeren en meubelen schoon, mijd kamerbreed tapijt en materialen die chemische stoffen kunnen afscheiden


*Als onze werkomgeving ons ziek maakt, dan doet ons huis dat misschien ook? 

De risicofactoren waaraan we op het werk blootstaan, zijn vaak aanwezig in onze woningen. Hou u dus aan dezelfde preventieve regels. 

Ga bij werken in huis of bij de aankoop van een woning ook altijd na of de gebruikte producten of de nieuwe materialen vervuilende stoffen bevatten. 

En tot slot nog dit: alle nieuwe materialen (een nieuw meubel, een pas geverfde kamer) die toxische stoffen zouden kunnen uitscheiden moeten u ertoe aanzetten om meer te luchten

(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------


## Agnes574

Sick Building Syndroom niets anders dan werkstress? 

Veel kantoorwerknemers hebben last van vermoeidheid, luchtwegproblemen en hoofdpijn. Volgens velen is de oorzaak van deze klachten gelegen in het klimaat van het kantoor en kunnen de klachten derhalve worden samengevat als "Sick Building Syndroom". Recent onderzoek werpt echter een ander licht op dit fenomeen.


Sick Building Syndroom
Het Sick Building Syndroom (SBS) bestaat uit symptomen zoals hoofdpijn, irritatie de ogen en luchtwegen, vermoeidheid en verkoudheid. Om van het SBS te kunnen spreken, komen de verschijnselen voor bij een groot deel van de blootgestelde populatie, is er een verband met het werk (klachten verdwijnen in weekend), zijn verschijnselen niet het gevolg van een voorafbestaande aandoening en mag er geen blootstelling aan een bepaald vergif verantwoordelijk gesteld worden. 

Sick Building Syndroom en het binnenklimaat
Veel onderzoekers en adviseurs stellen dat het SBS het directe gevolg is van fysieke kantooromstandigheden zoals de temperatuur en luchtvochtigheid. Uit de wetenschappelijke literatuur blijkt echter dat dit veronderstelde oorzakelijk effect niet eenduidig aangetoond wordt (Appleby, 1996; Bourbeau e.a., 1997; Jaakkola, 1999; Menzies e.a., 1993). Een mogelijke verklaring hiervoor is dat in SBS-onderzoek vaak geen rekening wordt gehouden met het effect van stressvolle werkomstandigheden. Dit ondanks dat bekend is dat stressvolle werkomstandigheden de gezondheid van werknemers beïnvloeden (Bosma e.a., 1998, Ooi en Goh, 1997; Crawford en Balas, 1996, Mizoue e.a., 2001).

Sick Building Syndroom en werkstress
De Britse onderzoeker Marmot en collega's (2006) onderzochten wat nu bepaalt of kantoormedewerkers SBS-klachten ontwikkelen, het binnenklimaat of werkstress. Hiertoe evalueerden zij de kantooromgeving van 4.052 Britse ambtenaren werkzaam in 44 verschillende kantoorgebouwen. Deze ambtenaren werd tevens gevraagd een vragenlijst in te vullen waarmee SBS-klachten en stressvolle werkomstandigheden werden vastgesteld.

Invloed op binnenklimaat belangrijker dan binnenklimaat
Uit het onderzoek blijkt dat er geen significante relatie bestond tussen het binnenklimaat (o.a. temperatuur, luchtvochtigheid, bacterieën, stof, type ventilatiesysteem) en SBS-klachten. Er werden daarentegen wel aanwijzingen gevonden dat kantoormedewerkers die zelf hun omgeving konden beïnvloeden minder klachten hadden dan kantoormedewerkers die geen invloed hadden. Met andere woorden: de individuele invloed op het binnenklimaat lijkt belangrijker dan de werkelijke kwaliteit van het binnenklimaat.

Werkstress belangrijker dan binnenklimaat
Het onderzoek leert dat kantoormedewerkers die een een hoge werkdruk rapporteren meer SBS-klachten hebben dan collega's die geen hoge werkdruk rapporteren. Verder blijkt dat kantoormedewerkers die weinig ondersteuning van collega's en leidinggevende ervaren ook meer SBS-klachten hebben dan collega's die niet worden bloot gesteld aan deze werkomstandigheden. Opmerkelijk is verder dat de onderzoekers aantonen dat de relatie tussen stressvolle werkomstandigheden en SBS-klachten onafhankelijk is van het binnenklimaat. Dus ongeacht of een kantoormedewerker in een "ziek" of "gezond" gebouw werkt, lijken positieve psychosociale werkomstandigheden zoals een ondersteunende leidinggevende onontbeerlijk voor de gezondheid van deze medewerker. Op basis van de onderzoeksresultaten vragen de onderzoekers zich af of de term "Sick Building Syndroom" nog wel bestaansrecht heeft. SBS-klachten lijken immers meer bepaald te worden door de mentale conditie van het gebouw dan door de fysieke conditie van het gebouw.

Aanbevelingen
Indien sprake lijkt van "Sick Buildings Syndroom" klachten zouden managers niet alleen naar de fysieke klimatologische werkomstandigheden moeten kijken, maar ook naar psychosociale werkomstandigheden. Psychisch & Werk geeft een overzicht van tools en theorieën om gezondheidsbedreigende psychosociale werkomstandigheden te meten en te analyseren.

(bron: arbo.blog.nl)
Met véél dank aan Luuss!!  :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

Bedankt voor het terugplaatsen Agnes  :Wink:

----------

